# Sahra Wagenknecht - 7x



## cobold (2 Sep. 2009)




----------



## Max100 (2 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht*

Wer will den diese rote Zora sehen?


----------



## savvas (2 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht*

Was hat ihre politische Gesinnung mit ihrem Aussehen zu tun?


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

Ist ja ganz passabel :thx: dir fürs posten


----------



## ruthsmilefan (2 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

pfui teufel bei den politischen ansichten


----------



## General (2 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*



 dir für Frau Wagenknecht


----------



## Brian (2 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

Vielen dank für Sarah,gruss Brian


----------



## dionys58 (3 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

Ist doch geil. Ne sexy aussehende Kommunistin. Warum nicht? Wo bleiben die anderen Parteien?


----------



## jean58 (3 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

:thumbup:ich mag rebellische frauen und wenn sie so aussehen umso lieber


----------



## hay (4 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

Sie hat auch das Recht ihre Meinung zu vertreten


----------



## Franky70 (4 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

Danke für die schöne Sarah.

Nebenbei: Schade, dass (soweit ich weiss) Gabriele Paulis Partei nicht zugelassen wurde. Sie wollte mit Kader Loth zusammenarbeiten (oder umgekehrt).
Was für ein Dream Team wäre das gewesen!


----------



## Reinhold (4 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

Ich wechsle die Partei - Es Lebe der Sozialismus - Danke für Sarah !!!


----------



## cobold (4 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht*



Max100 schrieb:


> Wer will den diese rote Zora sehen?



Ich denke zumindest mal dass sie richtiger schreiben kann als du!


----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht*



cobold schrieb:


> Ich denke zumindest mal dass sie richtiger schreiben kann als du!



Mit der Interpunktion ist es aber bei dir auch nicht weit her? help1


----------



## Prinzvonoranje (7 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

nicht schlecht die frau wagenknecht - vielen dank


----------



## Tommba (4 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

sie ist schlau, sieht geil aus - nur die Einstellung ist sher merkwürdig


----------



## Sepp.des.Tages (8 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

Wenigstens mal eine attraktive Politikerin. Danke dafür!


----------



## gamma (10 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

Schön is se schon....


----------



## mark lutz (10 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

das hübscheste gesicht der linken


----------



## mxxr (12 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

*Beleidigungen, Beschimpfungen, sowie grobe, vulgäre oder obszöne Ausdrucksweisen werden hier nicht geduldet!

(Zitat aus den Regeln)
*


----------



## chukky12 (27 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

Ein Grund mehr die Linken zu wählen


----------



## Dago32 (28 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

Dann zieh dir das erstmal rein:
*Das Verlinken von nicht eigenem Webspace ist verboten!*
_*
*_


----------



## MrPublic (9 Nov. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander... finde sie sexy
Besser als die merkwürdige Kanzlerin


----------



## fubbes (23 Nov. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

Sie hat was!


----------



## xxsurfer (23 Nov. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

....*abgesehen* von ihren *politischen Ansichten* finde
ich die "Neostalinistin" sehr *attraktiv*...und das schon
immer.Und um mehr *geht* es hier bei CB.net ja auch *nicht*.


----------



## Max100 (23 Nov. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

man sagt ihr übrigens eine Affaire mit Oskar nach, Gerücht?


----------



## xxsurfer (23 Nov. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

....Du meinst *bestimmt* Oskar aus der *Sesamstrasse*....


----------



## Max100 (23 Nov. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

no, d e n Oskar


----------



## ontheroad666 (23 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

super bilder schlechte politik


----------



## shadowreaper (30 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

politik ist doch hier nicht das thema. 
eher die hübschen beine. danke


----------



## darksterxxx (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

Nette Beine!


----------



## SuWi (19 Juni 2010)

Die Frau ist echt heiss...ok, ihre Partei etwas schräg...


----------



## dg5lbe (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht*

Der kuckt der Wahnsinn aus den Augen. Und das sag ich als Mitglied dieser Partei!


----------



## dg5lbe (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*

Aber die Bilder sind trotzdem gut.


----------



## King_Karlo (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*



mxxr schrieb:


> Eine blöde Kuh!





Nah bleib mal Locker Kollege:angry:


----------



## King_Karlo (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht - 7x*



ontheroad666 schrieb:


> super bilder schlechte politik



schlechte Politik klar das macht die CDU auch und



> Was die Bundesregierung macht, ist dreiste Interessenpolitik. Statt die Verursacher der Krise und die Profiteure der vorangegangenen Spekulationsparty für die entstandenden Milliardenverluste haftbar zu machen, werden diese Verluste jetzt Hartz IV-Bezieher und Geringverdienern aufgehalst. Das ist unerträglich. *Die Alternative bestünde darin, die Reichen zur Kasse zu bitten. Aber dazu sind die Regierenden schon seit vielen Jahren zu feige.*


----------



## mathi666 (20 Juni 2010)

ne Schönheit ist se ja nu garnicht


----------



## helmutsauerbrei (21 Juni 2010)

Eine aufregende schöne Frau !


----------



## zespri (24 Juli 2010)

Ja,ja, die Sarah........
wer so schöne Beine hat hat auch mal meine Stimme hier und da verdient!


----------



## mirona (9 Aug. 2010)

nett


----------



## Kathi (16 Aug. 2010)

Hat mehr im Körper als im Kopf


----------



## JEFFGORDON24H (16 Aug. 2010)

Die würde ich nicht mal mit ner Kneifzange anpacken.


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2010)

sexy Kommunistin


----------



## LeFrogue (26 Okt. 2011)

Danke für die Bilder

Klasse Frau - so etwas wünscht man sich, es sei denn man hat Angst vor hübschen, intelligenten Frauen.
Ich habe keine Angst !


----------



## rfeldt (26 Okt. 2011)

hört mal die frau ist spitze habe sie selbst kennengelernt


----------



## Raffael (26 Okt. 2011)

sehr nett, Danke für die Bilder 

und an alle, die hier ihrem Linkenhass frei Luft gelassen haben:
Ja wählt weiter CDU/FDP und freut euch, wie Euer mühsam verdientes Steuergeld zum Fenster (Griechenland, Banken, Euro) rausgeschmissen wird.
Die Ansichten der ultra linken hin oder her, aber es währe sicher viel sozialer in diesem Lande und die Zockerbanken ,die uns von einer Krise in die nächste treiben würd es nicht mehr geben, da sie dem Volk gehören .
Es kann doch nicht sein, das 95% des Vermögens nur 5% der Bevölkerung gehören ??!!
Auch dem würde ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden. 

soviel dazu..


----------



## ErichHonecker (26 Okt. 2011)

@Raffael

die Roten brauchen wir nicht mehr....., von wegen für´s Volk, das ich nicht lache, das letzte Mal wurde das Volk eingemauert und das Schlaraffenland herrschte auch nicht gerade, aber Schnaps war billig......

Wir brauchen keine Roten und keine Ostalgie.....


----------



## maierchen (27 Okt. 2011)

Politik hin oder her ,sachlich gesehen ist sie eine potenzielle Kanidatin für Playboy find ich


----------



## morph (8 Feb. 2012)

...saugeil..


----------



## Pivi (12 Feb. 2012)

Sarah würde auch als Domina gut kommen


----------



## eloka (11 Mai 2012)

Diese Frau zerlegt doch den kleinen Lafontain


----------



## Pivi (12 Mai 2012)

Die Beine sind geil


----------



## realsacha (14 Mai 2012)

Frisurtechnisch sehr verbersserungsfähig...

:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## fredclever (14 Mai 2012)

Sehr nette Bilder danke


----------



## Jone (14 Mai 2012)

Danke fürs posten :thx:


----------



## phprazor (12 Jan. 2013)

Sozialismus ist sexy .... aber auch das ist Geschmackssache.
Ich find sie klasse, hübsch und intelligent


----------



## chini72 (13 Jan. 2013)

Ab in den Playboy!!


----------



## jodl03 (18 Jan. 2013)

schöne bilder vielen dank


----------



## derpianist2001 (18 Jan. 2013)

naja - das geht so ...


----------



## totto (19 Jan. 2013)

Pivi schrieb:


> Sarah würde auch als Domina gut kommen



nicht dass sie dir als erstes den hintern versohlt :WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## paulnelson (16 Dez. 2014)

Sahra ist eine tolle Frau !


----------



## npolyx (2 Feb. 2015)

Meist hochgeschlossen. Ich glaube, das ist 'ne richtige Sau  Vielen Dank!


----------



## Eye130 (23 Juni 2017)

Politisch gut in der Analyse, aber schwach bei Lösungen. Dafüe hat sie andere Vorzüge. ;-)


----------



## Tittelelli (24 Juni 2017)

npolyx schrieb:


> Meist hochgeschlossen. Ich glaube, das ist 'ne richtige Sau  Vielen Dank!



und Du bist ein kleiner verklemmter Typ :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## uabol (13 Sep. 2018)

schöne Frau labert aber viel sch....


----------



## eagle52 (14 Sep. 2018)

*AW: Sarah Wagenknecht*



Max100 schrieb:


> Wer will den diese rote Zora sehen?



:angry: ICH :WOW:


----------



## orgamin (4 Aug. 2020)

Eine sehr hübsche Frau mit sehr schönen Beinen


----------

